# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zandi (Dordrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zandi

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Zandi, Dordrecht

Adres: Marisplein 1, Dordrecht


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zandi*

----------

